# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (3) لسنة 1977 بلائحة استقدام واستخدام العمال الأجانب

## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات الدولية، لا يجوز استقدام العمال الأجانب إلى أراضي الدولة بغرض العمل فيها إلا وفقا لأحكام هذه اللائحة والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا لها. 

المادة 2

يقصد بالعامل في تطبيق أحكام هذه اللائحة كل ذكر أو انثى يعمل بأجر مهما كان نوعه في خدمة صاحب عمل وتحت سلطته أو اشرافه. 

المادة 3

لا تسري أحكام هذه اللائحة على الفئات الآتية:
أ - الموظفين والمستخدمين والعمال الذين تستقدمهم الحكومة الاتحادية أو الإمارات للعمل في وزاراتها أو دوائرها أو مؤسساتها العامة سواء بطريق الإعارة أو بطريق التعاقد.
ب - كل من تستقدمهم البعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية وفروع المنظمات الأقليمية والدولية ووكالاتها المتخصصة العاملة في اقليم الدولة، ويحظر على هؤلاء العمل في أية جهة أخرى.
جـ - خدم المنازل ومن في حكمهم. 

المادة 4

لا يجوز لوزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية منح اذن استقدام الأجانب بغرض العمل في اقليم الدولة إلا لمن يكون قد اتم السابعة عشرة من عمره وبشرط ألا يوجد من بين المواطنين من يمكنه أداء العمل المطلوب. 

المادة 5

يشترط لقبول طلبات استقدام الأجانب للعمل بصورة جماعية ألا يقل العدد المطلوب عن خمسة وعشرين شخصا.
ولوزير العمل والشئون الاجتماعية الاستثناء من هذا الشرط اذا اقتضت الضرورة لذلك. 

المادة 6

يشترط لمنح اذون الاستقدام الجماعية والفردية أن يكون طالب الاستقدام مواطنا أو مؤسسة كبرى مرخصا لها بالعمل في الدولة، وأن تقدم المستندات التي تثبت أن لها أعمالا تبرر حاجتها لاستقدام العمال المطلوبين.
وتحدد هذه المستندات بقرار من وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 

المادة 7

يوقع صاحب العمل أو من ينوب عنه قانونا على نموذج طلب الاستقدام الذي تعده وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية.
وعليه أن يتقدم تعهدا للوزارة المذكورة على النموذج الخاص بذلك يتضمن ما يلي:-
أ - كفالته ومسئوليته عن العامل المستقدم.
ب - التزامه بالقيام بالإجراءات اللازمة لإعداد وتوقيع عقد العمل وأية اجراءات ضرورية أخرى قد تطلب منه وذلك خلال اسبوع على الأكثر من تاريخ وصول العامل.
جـ - أن يعيد العامل المستقدم إلى الجهة التي استقدم منها عند الاقتضاء. 

المادة 8

تكون عقود العمل بين العامل وصاحب العمل مكتوبة وتحرر تلك العقود من أصل نسختين، ويتعين التصديق على تلك العقود في وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية وفقاً للقواعد التي يحددها وزير العمل والشئون الاجتماعية بقرار يصدره. 

المادة 9

تكون عقود العمل محددة المدة، ولا يجوز أن تجاوز مدة العقد أربع سنوات. وعلى صاحب العمل أن يعيد العامل إلى الجهة التي استقدم منها بعد انتهاء مدة العقد. 

المادة 10

ترفع وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية طلبات الاستقدام المصدق عليها إلى إدارة الجنسية والهجرة أو سفارات دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة في الخارج لإصدار تأشيرات أو اذونات العمل وفقا للنظم التي تصدرها وزارة الداخلية. 

المادة 11

إذا قررت إدارة الجنسية والهجرة منح العامل المستقدم بصورة فردية أو العمال المستقدمين بصورة جماعية تأشيرة أو اذن دخول للعمل، فعلى صاحب العمل مراجعة وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية للحصول على بطاقات العمل الخاصة بهم، وعلى وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية أن ترفع بطاقات العمل التي تصدرها أو ايصالات رسومها إلى إدارة الجنسية والهجرة لاستكمال إجراءات الإقامة طبقا للقواعد المقررة في هذا الشأن.
وتحدد صلاحية بطاقة العمل بمدة الإقامة المقررة. 

المادة 12

يتم تحديد شكل بطاقة العمل والبيانات التي يجب أن تتضمنها بقرار يصدر من وزير العمل والشئون الإجتماعية، وللوزير أن يضمن هذا القرار القواعد التي تقتضيها اعتبارات المحافظة على الأمن والنظام العام، وذلك بالاتفاق مع وزير الداخلية. 

المادة 13

تحدد القواعد التي تحكم اصطحاب العمال لعائلاتهم بقرار يصدر من وزير الداخلية بالاتفاق مع وزير العمل والشئون الاجتماعية. 

المادة 14

على أصحاب الأعمال الذين يستخدمون عمالا أجانب موافاة وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية بكشوف شهرية باسماء العمال الذين يستخدمونهم وذلك على النماذج التي تعدها الوزارة لهذا الغرض. 

المادة 15

مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات التي ينص عليها قانون الجزاء أو أي قانون آخر يعاقب كل من ثبت أنه استغل تأشيرات الدخول واذون العمل استغلالا غير مشروع بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 23 من هذا القرار فضلا عن عدم قبول كفالته لاستقدام أي عامل. 

المادة 16

لا يجوز للعامل أثناء سريان العقد أن يلتحق بالعمل لدى صاحب عمل آخر قبل الحصول على موافقة كل من صاحب العمل الأول ووزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية، وللوزارة الا تعتد باعتراض صاحب العمل الأول إذا لم يكن له سبب قانوني يبرره.
وتخطر وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية إدارة الجنسية والهجرة بالحالات التي تمت فيها موافقتها على نقل العامل للعمل لدى صاحب عمل جديد، وعلى الأخير أن يبادر باتخاذ إجراءات نقل كفالة العامل إليه.
وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن لا تجاوز مدة عقود العامل خمس سنوات، مهما تعدد أصحاب العمل. 

المادة 17

لا يجوز لصاحب العمل استخدام أي عامل ما لم يكن هو اصلا كفيله، كما لا يجوز له استخدام أي عامل يكفله غيره إلا بعد استيفاء الشروط والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة.
وإذا ثبت قيام العامل بالعمل لدى شخص خلاف كفيله الأصلي دون اتباع الإجراءات المشار إليها، كان لوزير العمل والشئون الاجتماعية أن يطلب من إدارة الجنسية والهجرة اتخاذ اجراءات انهاء اقامته بالبلاد واعادته إلى البلد الذي قدم منه. 

المادة 18

على صاحب العمل أن يبادر باخطار كل من وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية وإدارة الجنسية والهجرة عن كل عامل يترك العمل لديه قبل انتهاء مدة العقد دون موافقة صاحب العمل، وتقوم إدارة الجنسية والهجرة باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة، وإذا رأت إدارة الجنسية والهجرة انهاء اقامة العامل واعادته إلى البلد الذي قدم منه فعليها أن تخطر وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية بذلك. 

المادة 19

يجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية، وبناء على توصية من وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية انهاء اقامة العامل بالبلاد واعادته إلى البلد الذي قدم منه إذا ثبت في حقه أحد الأمور التالية:
أ - تحريض العمال على الامتناع عن العمل أو الاضراب.
ب - الامتناع العمدي عن القيام بالعمل المسند إليه دون مبرر قانوني.
جـ - اتلاف إحدى وسائل العمل أو ادواته بصورة عمدية.
د - الاعتداء على صاحب العمل أو أحد الرؤساء المباشرين.
ويتم انهاء اقامة العامل في جميع الأحوال إذا حكم عليه بالإدانة في جناية أو جنحة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة. 

المادة 20

إذا تم انهاء إقامةالعامل وإعادته إلى البلد الذي قدم منه بالتطبيق لإحدى المواد 17، 18، 19 من هذه اللائحة، فلا يجوز أن يمنح العامل تأشيرة دخول أخرى للعمل بالبلاد قبل انقضاء عام على إعادته للبلد الذي قدم منه.
و يمتنع منح تلك التأشيرة كلية إذا كان انهاء الإقامة قد تم نتيجة للحكم على العامل في جناية أو في جنحة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة. 

المادة 21

على أصحاب العمل الذين يستخدمون عمالا أجانب أن يحتفظوا بالسجلات التي تحددها وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية وتضع نماذج لها وذلك لمراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذه اللائحة والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا لها.
ولموظفي وزارة العمل والشئون الاجتماعية الذين يخولهم الوزير سلطة الرقابة على تنفيذ أحكام هذه اللائحة أن يتخذوا في حدود واجبات وظائفهم الإجراءات التي تقتضيها هذه الرقابة. 

المادة 22

تحرر جميع الطلبات والسجلات والكشوف والنماذج التي تقدم أو تعد تنفيذاً لأحكام هذه اللائحة باللغة العربية ولا يعتد بأي مستند يحرر على خلاف ذلك. 

المادة 23

مع عدم الاخلال بأي عقوبة اشد ينص عليها في القوانين أو اللوائح.
يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام هذه اللائحة أو القرارات التي تصدر تنفيذاً لها من أصحاب العمل والعمال بالحبس لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
وتتعدد عقوبة الغرامة بالنسبة إلى صاحب العمل بتعدد العمال الذين وقعت بشأنهم المخالفة. 

المادة 24

تشكل بالاتفاق بين وزير العمل والشئون الاجتماعية ووزير الداخلية لجنة استشارية دائمة لمراقبة تنفيذ هذه اللائحة وضبط شئون العمالة في الدولة ويحدد قرار تشكيل اللجنة ما تملكه من صلاحيات أخرى. 

المادة 25

على الوزراء كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ أحكام هذه اللائحة، ويلغى كل نص يخالف أحكامها. 

المادة 26

تنشر هذه اللائحة بالجريدة الرسمية ويعمل بها اعتباراً من 1-10-1977.

----------

